# Aluminum diamond plate as jon boat decking



## BigDougA (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok, I have the bug, now I am trying to make the decision on decking material. I am leaning towards an aluminum diamond plate for my deck. The thing is I didn't pay enough attention back in junior high shop. (Hey, it was 38 years ago!)

If I remember correctly when it comes to gauge and metal the bigger the number the thinner material? So if I am correct .063 is thicker than .250? Some how that does not seem right. It looks to me like it would be just the opposite. :?: 

What would you folks suggest as an appropriate thickness for diamond plate decking? I will be covering an area 35.5" x 40.25" and 13.5" x 40.5". 

I also have some galvanized piping left over that was originally designed for a trampoline cage. I am considering repurposing it for my framing material. Good idea? Bad idea? 

I am quite amazed at the wealth of information to be found here and look forward to your input.

Thanks!

D.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Mar 13, 2012)

.125 or 1/8", if it is braced underneath.


----------



## gouran01 (Mar 13, 2012)

also, mixing galvanized and aluminum not good!


----------



## BigDougA (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for your input guys!

D.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 14, 2012)

I've always found diamond plate to be nearly as slick as the regular stuff.


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 14, 2012)

gouran01 said:


> also, mixing galvanized and aluminum not good!



+1. You definitely do NOT want to mix dis-similar metals like that, and you should never use anything other than aluminum, stainless, or bronze for a marine application. The framework under the decking should be made from aluminum angle, not galvanized tubing.


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 14, 2012)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I've always found diamond plate to be nearly as slick as the regular stuff.



Actually, it's worse. As soon as those sharp edges of the diamond plate wear smooth, it no longer serves its purpose for traction, and it's very slick when wet.

I have a diamond plate floor in my boat, which was painted. The reason it was painted was because the diamond plate was stained with some corrosion, etc....which, I got a good deal on it because of that.

After slipping and busting my butt a couple of times, I had to add some non-skid and re-paint the surfaces. The paint job no longer has the pretty glossy look, but at least it's safe to walk on.

And just FYI on thicknesses and gauges...... 

.0625" = 1/16", or 16 ga 
.093" = 14 ga 
.125" = 1/8", or 11 ga 
.250" = 1/4"

The floor in my boat is 1/16" You can use material that thin, as long as you have a good framework underneath.


----------



## Bob Landry (Mar 14, 2012)

G3 and probably others use .100" for their decking and with a good understructure, it's plenty strong. They also used a vinyl material to cover it, I think it's Nautalex, that is very good even when whet with water or fish slime.


----------



## BigDougA (Mar 14, 2012)

I have been convinced! 

While the diamond plate sure looks nice, and I did intend to paint it, after looking at some and considering pricing, I am leaning more towards a diamond tread type of rubber or foam mat cut and laid between the ribs with perhaps some sort of vinyl/rubber tread to cover the ribs. The fish slime comment really scored with me, it's slick enough on the painted aluminum deck of the boat as it is, Polished aluminum... I can only imagine!

As for the bow deck (such as it will be on such a small craft), perhaps just a sheet of aluminum or plywood with the same matting on it. As for framing I will probably go with 2x2's or 1 1/4 square aluminum tubing, although with the area I am needing to frame I am also toying with the idea of using some 2" pvc pipe I have laying around, if I can figure out a way to attach it to the benches.

I appreciate everybody's input on this you guys are quite helpful! Thanks!

As soon as I begin construction I will post in the modifications thread. Pics to follow.

D.


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 15, 2012)

There's a company called Black Tip that makes rubber mats for jet skis and PWC's. They also make it in a diamondplate patternboth gray, and black. I have some of the gray on my Yamaha Super Jet, it looks really good.

You could put down regular aluminum sheet, and cover with the black tip mat. I don't know about putting it over plywood, though, at least not without sealing the top surface to keep water from infiltrating the adhesive backing of the mat.


Not sure what sizes they make the mats, but if nothing else, you could install it where you stand to operate the boat, or fish from. Just a thought.


----------



## spotco2 (Mar 16, 2012)

You could still use the aluminum for the floor if you wanted to. Just put something on top of it.

A buddy of mine used restaurant kitchen mats in his on the floor. They are rubber, non slip and have holes for water to pass through. I think he bought his at Home Depot and screwed them down. 

They look like this


----------

